# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  و قعت الرافعة

## أم أروى المكية

أصابنا الفزع الشديد حينما 
( وقعت الرافعة ) .
فما حالنا إذا 
( وقعت الواقعة )
نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة .

----------

